# Hello from Southern Indiana



## SmokeIron (May 25, 2021)

Hello fellow smoked meat enthusiasts,

I have been browsing this forum for a while and figured it was time to sign up since this forum really seems to cover a wide variety of my interests. 
My wife and kids got me an Old Country Pecos a few years ago for Father's Day and have really enjoyed tinkering around with it.  I also use an old Webber Kettle that was my grand father's for grilling and lighter duty smoking.  I've also recently gotten into fermenting peppers I grow in our garden.  
I really look forward to learning a lot from you all.

Thanks,
SmokeIron


----------



## kruizer (May 25, 2021)

*Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.*


----------



## uncle eddie (May 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from central God's country - aka - central Missouri!

Nice looking offset smoker too!


----------



## 912smoker (May 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## PPG1 (May 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Coastal South Carolina


----------



## sawhorseray (May 25, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## SmokinGame (May 25, 2021)

From SW Indiana, Welcome!


----------



## smokeymose (May 25, 2021)

Welcome from another Hoosier!
Don't lose that old Weber! I'm still using the one Dad gave me in '97.....


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 25, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia
This is a give and take kind of place, ...... help and knowledge that is

David


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 25, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. How about a few pics of what's inside of the chamber?   With a nice fire like you have, I know there has too be something very good inside. 
John


----------



## jmusser (May 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Southern Michigan. Happy smokin'!


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 25, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa!

Ryan


----------



## SmokeIron (May 26, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Welcome from another Hoosier!
> Don't lose that old Weber! I'm still using the one Dad gave me in '97.....



It's still going strong.  I believe the 2 letter code on the lid damper puts it in '93.  I'm missing the ash pan and added a thermometer,  but everything else is still original.


----------



## SmokeIron (May 26, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Welcome from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. How about a few pics of what's inside of the chamber?   With a nice fire like you have, I know there has too be something very good inside.
> John



I think that picture was taken back in the summer of 2018.  I was bringing the smoker up to temp early for my first brisket.


----------



## schlotz (May 26, 2021)

Welcome fellow Hoosier!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad you decided to join us!
Al


----------



## vakilpaul2 (Jun 4, 2021)

Don't lose that old Weber! I'm still using the one Dad gave me in '97.....


----------



## vakilpaul2 (Jun 14, 2021)

Thank you so much hellodear.in teatv


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 14, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  You'll find this is the best place to be.


----------

